# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتب التاريخ الاسلامي أيها الأكثر مصداقية ؟

## شرياس

*عند سؤال أي شخص لديه معرفة سطحية بكتب الحديث أي كتاب أصح فلن يرتدد في الاجابة بأنه الجامع الصحيح للامام البخاري .

لاشك أن هناك فرق كبير بين في المنهج بين المحدثين والمؤرخين فالمحدث لايجمع الأخبار فقط بل يقوم بغربلتها وبيان الصحيح من المكذوب فيها , لذى حرص المحدثون على سلامة الاسناد وقوته , والحال ليس كذلك عند المؤرخين فهم يجمعون كل شاردة وواردة ومن كل من هب ودب فلا يهم الرواي بقدر ما يهم الجمع .

لا أريد الاطالة عليكم اخوتي الكرام ما أود معرفتة أي كتب التاريخ الاسلامي الأفضل من حيث صدق الخبر فهناك عدّة كتب مشهوره في التاريخ الاسلامي مثل (( الكامل في التاريخ )) لابن الأثير ومثل (( تاريخ الأمم والملوك )) المشهور بـ  (( تاريخ الطبري )) للطبري ومثل (( البداية والنهاية )) لابن كثير ومثل (( سير أعلام النبلاء )) للذهبي وغيرها الكثير من كتب التاريخ الاسلامي .*

----------


## شرياس

*كتب التاريخ الموثوقة* 
ما أكثر ما في الكتب من دس للروايات عن هارون الرشيد , والدولة الأموية , والعباسية , وسيرة أبي بكر , وعمر , وعثمان , وعلي رضي الله عنهم . أتمنى منكم أن ترشدوني إلى أفضل وأصح الكتب التي تتحدث عن ما ذكرت .
*الجواب :* 
http://www.islamqa.com/index.php?ref=105660&ln=ara

----------

